# Should I buy a PS3 now?



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I had built my first gaming pc few months back and It handles everything I throw on it. I used to game a lot in starting but now I do not feel like gaming on PC and using the chair. I have a 42 inch TV in the living room and have a good sofa on which I can sit comfortably. Should I buy a PS3 for gaming? I think it will keep me undistracted from all of my pc activities and will make me feel more into gaming.

Our Forum Member krishnandu.sarkar is selling his PS3 here. FS: Consoles - PS3 320 GB + 9 Games | TechEnclave 
It looks to me a good deal and Should I buy it? I am asking as I am not aware with the prices of used ps3 in the market.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 30, 2014)

unless you want to play ps3 exclusives, There is no point in buying a ps3 now. i would recommend buying a PS4 instead.

And that price is good considering console is 1 year old, includes shipping charges and few games are bundled (you can make ~2.5k selling them off @ IVG forums after playing)


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 1, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> unless you want to play ps3 exclusives, There is no point in buying a ps3 now. i would recommend buying a PS4 instead.
> 
> And that price is good considering console is 1 year old, includes shipping charges and few games are bundled (you can make ~2.5k selling them off @ IVG forums after playing)



Considering the OPs status as a PC gamer and new to consoles why invest over 40k for a ps4? The price is just not right at the moment not to mention the game titles themselves cost a kidney.
IMHO there are no real advancements from the ps3 to ps4 other than the insane graphics, as stated earlier with a PC in hand why bother? 
Ps3 is your ticket (as is mine) , I was told by a reputed digitian that there will a price drop soon for both the consoles and ps3 having a MASSIVE database of games(8 years worth) its the best option.

Unless you have no care in the world for money and you already bought a ps4.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2014)

So should I wait for the price drop or jump onto PS3 now?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 1, 2014)

PS3 is already outdated. No major PS3 exclusive game will be released in future. As i have stated above, unless you want to play ps3 exclusives, don't buy it.

and Don't expect a price cut anytime soon as its sales are still going strong. PS4 costs 399 euro (~33k INR) and sold in india at 40k.

I would suggest you wait a couple of years for PS4 slim model, which will be cheaper, more efficient and reliable.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 2, 2014)

Agreed  +1 to happy17292


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the help. I have decided to postpone the purchase of PS3 for a few months.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 2, 2014)

Used games for PS3 exclusives are going dirt cheap. that makes it a good enough reason to buy one right now.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2014)

wait for alienware alpha or steam machines,much more VFM than PS4 and even PS3 in a few ways unless you want PS exclusives


----------



## rish1 (Jul 3, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Ps3 is your ticket (as is mine) , I was told by a reputed digitian that there will a price drop soon for both the consoles and ps3 having a MASSIVE database of games(8 years worth) its the best option.


maybe you read one of my replies 

@op first tell us that have you been gaming these past years or not ? If you havent then eyes close and get ps 3 if you have played majority games except exclusives then get a 2nd hand play exclusives and sell it off..
Games from 2015 will only come to ps4 so if you are only looking to play latest go for ps4 not now but next year at the time of price drop..
Ps4 cant play ps3 games except 2-3 that are getting remastered for ps4.. We are waiting for ps3 price drop which most likely will happen next month at gamescom.. Buy it then either new or used...


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 3, 2014)

If anyone thinks that the last gen consoles are extinct, think again-*www.gamespot.com/articles/don-t-give-up-on-ps3-and-xbox-360-just-yet/1100-6420821/
The article clearly states the long run of the last gen systems will into 2015 that's a very good reason to spend half the cost of the ps4 on a ps3 and play all the games happily.
Op should go for the ps3 next month as told by rish..
Also one question, do games installed by disk require mandatory update /patch? 
Is there no way to avoid that?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2014)

only if you dont wanna play online for those games.

and i wouldnt bet for a price drop for ps3. its still going strong and  sony will want to wring out as much profit as it can to nullify the losses in the beginning.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> only if you dont wanna play online for those games.
> 
> and i wouldn't bet for a price drop for ps3. its still going strong and  sony will want to wring out as much profit as it can to nullify the losses in the beginning.



actually no ps3 and xbox 360 are going downhill fast

PS3 and Xbox 360 game sales on sharp decline | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.

ps3 price cut was expected when they introduced the super slim with cheaper build quality but they did not decreased the price and now with the sales decline + new cheaper chips and hardware it is almost 99.99 % confirmed there is going to be a price drop 

i think the new price will be Rs 12,000 for the 12 gb model 

it will still remain profitable even at that price..  what i fear is they can do is Make Ps + mandatory for PS3 like it is for PS4 for online gaming...

if they want to reach anywhere close to the sales of PS2 then a Price drop is very much needed

Xbox 360 is a different story... Xbox 360 250gb with kinect is Rs 33000 in india after the recent price drop lol...


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 4, 2014)

rish said:


> actually no ps3 and xbox 360 are going downhill fast
> 
> PS3 and Xbox 360 game sales on sharp decline | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.
> 
> ...



yes the price drop might occur but don't you think for the price drop to have an effect in the Indian markets will take some time? maybe another month?
there probably will be new bundles and offers so definitely another month.


Also for the systems right now, are the online updates and patches absolutely necessary?
i mean right out of the BlueRay case do we need to update?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> yes the price drop might occur but don't you think for the price drop to have an effect in the Indian markets will take some time? maybe another month?
> there probably will be new bundles and offers so definitely another month.



indian Playstation follows European price tags so as soon as there is a cut in european prices , sony india will announce a price drop .. 
same thing happened last time as well and before that also i think.. not a month but as less as 3-4 days 


> Also for the systems right now, are the online updates and patches absolutely necessary?
> i mean right out of the BlueRay case do we need to update?



i don't own a ps3 but i have read that the installs are mandatory in ps3 .. thats the biggest grump people have with the 12 gb model as the game and system updates ends up taking all the place in addition to bluray


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2014)

rish said:


> i don't own a ps3 but i have read that the installs are mandatory in ps3 .. thats the biggest grump people have with the 12 gb model as the game and *system updates* ends up taking all the place in addition to bluray



you dont own a PS3, so dont talk from your ...
system updaes are firmware updates and they dont take your drive space
Game updates are not very big but 12 GB version is strictly for playing a single game till you finish it. GTA 5 updates are 39MB in size
games like tekken install 7 Gb of data on the drive and PSN games like battlefield3 is of 13GB which you cannot download and install. You will have to buy the disc.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you dont own a PS3, so dont talk from your ...
> system updaes are firmware updates and they dont take your drive space
> Game updates are not very big but 12 GB version is strictly for playing a single game till you finish it. GTA 5 updates are 39MB in size
> games like tekken install 7 Gb of data on the drive and PSN games like battlefield3 is of 13GB which you cannot download and install. You will have to buy the disc.



chill bro !! he asked that question yesterday also i didn't replied then thinking somebody with first hand experience would reply but nobody did and he asked again so i wrote what i read and i tried to imply that i myself wasn't sure in this case. 

thanks for your reply though very informative and it corrected my knowledge


----------



## snap (Jul 5, 2014)

Get the ps3. Plenty of great exclusives, you can play till the next redesign of ps4 comes out


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2014)

snap said:


> Get the ps3. Plenty of great exclusives, you can play till the next redesign of ps4 comes out



also get a PSN account, its good to get free games every month for a fee of 3k per year.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i want to ask this creative question 

if i buy a PSN account lets say for 3 months without a ps3 is it possible to buy the free games without ps3 ? i mean buy now through app or website account of play store  and download it later when ps3 comes.. since once the free game is bought in a psn account it stays with that account forever and is free to play as long as the subscription is active right ?

thing is i have observed in some months sony gives some big free games some months the games aren't that exciting so it would be pretty smart to have subscription for a month in which great games are offered ,  buy it and then play it later  or are the games cycled and repeated ? big games that is ?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2014)

rish said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i want to ask this creative question
> 
> if i buy a PSN account lets say for 3 months without a ps3 is it possible to buy the free games without ps3 ? i mean buy now through app or website account of play store  and download it later when ps3 comes.. since once the free game is bought in a psn account it stays with that account forever and is free to play as long as the subscription is active right ?
> 
> thing is i have observed in some months sony gives some big free games some months the games aren't that exciting so it would be pretty smart to have subscription for a month in which great games are offered ,  buy it and then play it later  or are the games cycled and repeated ? big games that is ?


you are right about the retention of games. i have never bought anything from web version of psn. i dont think you can create an account without having the console. Since i haven't tried this, i suggest you to at least give it a shot.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2014)

If you want a PS, IMO don't go for PS4 now at least. The games are too expensive. Also there are lots of good games available for PS3 which you can play for long time.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys, don't want to hijack this thread but is it safe buying a modded ps3??? What would be the problems i could face??? Will i have to remod everytime there's a new software update???


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey guys, don't want to hijack this thread but is it safe buying a modded ps3??? What would be the problems i could face??? Will i have to remod everytime there's a new software update???



What kind of mod? Cobra ODE or custom firmware?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> What kind of mod? Cobra ODE or custom firmware?


I don't know... What are these mods???


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I don't know... What are these mods???



Cobra ODE is a hardware mod while CFW is software mod.
You should buy a ps3 running CFW instead of cobra ODE.

The only problem you can face with cfw is accidentally updating to official firmware. You have to be careful with that as new games or PSN might ask you to update before playing.
You can get updated custom firmware from sites like psx-scene.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2014)

masterkd said:


> If you want a PS, IMO don't go for PS4 now at least. The games are too expensive. Also there are lots of good games available for PS3 which you can play for long time.



Piracy, I don't want to be a part of it.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Piracy, I don't want to be a part of it.


Who told anything about piracy?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Cobra ODE is a hardware mod while CFW is software mod.
> You should buy a ps3 running CFW instead of cobra ODE.
> 
> The only problem you can face with cfw is accidentally updating to official firmware. You have to be careful with that as new games or PSN might ask you to update before playing.
> You can get updated custom firmware from sites like psx-scene.


Thanks for the info... Will I be able to flash the cfw myself if I buy a PS3 or will I have to buy a modded one???


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Thanks for the info... Will I be able to flash the cfw myself if I buy a PS3 or will I have to buy a modded one???



You can flash it yourself
But U can flash a cfw ONLY if official firmware is 3.55 or lower. You cant find a new ps3 running 3.55 or lower ofw now.
Your only option would be to buy a used ps3 running cfw.

You can update a 3.55 cfw to newer cfw like 4.50 rogero cfw. But you cant update 4.50 ofw to 4.50 cfw.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> You can flash it yourself
> But U can flash a cfw ONLY if official firmware is 3.55 or lower. You cant find a new ps3 running 3.55 or lower ofw now.
> Your only option would be to buy a used ps3 running cfw.
> 
> You can update a 3.55 cfw to newer cfw like 4.50 rogero cfw. But you can update 4.50 ofw to 4.50 cfw.


Didn't get the last line... Did you mean that I CANNOT update 4.5 ofw to 4.5 cfw???


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Didn't get the last line... Did you mean that I CANNOT update 4.5 ofw to 4.5 cfw???


sorry that was a typo. 
Yes, You can't update 4.50 ofw to 4.50 cfw

If you have a ps3 with 3.56 or above ofw. U cant install cfw on it.

If you have a ps3 running 3.55 ofw or lower. U can install 3.55cfw on it and update it to the latest cfw.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> sorry that was a typo.
> Yes, You can't update 4.50 ofw to 4.50 cfw
> 
> If you have a ps3 with 3.56 or above ofw. U cant install cfw on it.
> ...


Okay... Thanks for the info... 
Will have to find one with 3.55 or below... 
Am guessing the online stores like Flipkart, Amazon, etc. have units with newer firmware... 
So, what now??? Ebay??? Or, is there some other site???


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Okay... Thanks for the info...
> Will have to find one with 3.55 or below...
> Am guessing the online stores like Flipkart, Amazon, etc. have units with newer firmware...
> So, what now??? Ebay??? Or, is there some other site???



3.55 or lower ofw ps3 slims were available till med 2011. U cant find a new one now.

Try finding a used ps3 running 3.55 or any newer cfw


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> 3.55 or lower ofw ps3 slims were available till med 2011. U cant find a new one now.
> 
> Try finding a used ps3 running 3.55 or any newer cfw


Okay... Thanks...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 6, 2014)

whats the use if they can't be played online after using CFW ? better to play them on PC if you want to go that route

plus the old ps3 with 3.55 firmware will be selling expensive  and will have very less life..  

Much better to buy the latest one plus buy used games and sell it off after playing them on ivg.. along with a ps plus subscription and enjoy full features instead of paying more for CFW edition



Gollum said:


> you are right about the retention of games. i have never bought anything from web version of psn. i dont think you can create an account without having the console. Since i haven't tried this, i suggest you to at least give it a shot.



thanks will give it a shot later..


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 6, 2014)

^^^ +1


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

rish said:


> whats the use if they can't be played online after using CFW ? better to play them on PC if you want to go that route
> 
> plus the old ps3 with 3.55 firmware will be selling expensive  and will have very less life..
> 
> Much better to buy the latest one plus buy used games and sell it off after playing them on ivg.. along with a ps plus subscription and enjoy full features instead of paying more for CFW edition


Okay... Will weigh my options accordingly...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have hooked my PC to TV through HDMI. Playing with the controller and sitting on the couch feels more comfortable while gaming.


----------

